# Re-Mapping & Slipping clutch



## claypigeon

Hi i was wondering if there is anyone who has suffered the same problem as me.
After having my motorhome engine re-mapped i have managed to wear out two clutches with only 22000 miles on the speedo, i tell a lie they weren't wore out they just slipped, i have been told by a Fiat "expert" that my engine has too much torque for the pressure plate,as i said above i just wondered if i was on my own because of a heavy right foot.


----------



## spatz1

no experience with MH ,but uprating the car left me with no choice but to go to a six paddle uprated clutch as the standard one slipped in high gears uphill when you applied full power.....

The torque increases greatly on a re map and i d assume the clutch has a maximum rating you ve exceeded as the fiat expert hinted at...


----------



## charleyfen

*re-mapped*

Hi had motorhome and car re-mapped and no Slipping clutch it must be your heavy right foot. lol. had re-map done 2 years a go on motorhome done 18000 miles


----------



## wakk44

I had my 2.8JTD remapped to 165 bhp @ 15k miles and had to have a slipping clutch replaced @ 20k miles.

It could be just a coincidence as I think other owners of the standard 127 bhp engine have had to have a clutch replacement with low miles on the clock.

I like having the extra power available for overtaking but am careful with the right foot particularly at low revs in high gears.


----------



## weldted

*re map*

the remap produces a lot more torque than the original spec set up and puts increased load on the drive train, the weakest link being the clutch although the extra torque will allow you to change gear less, care should be taken on hills to change down at the right time to reduce the loading. As you have had a second replacement is it possible that the flywheel where the clutch plate contacts has become glazed?


----------



## drcotts

I must say I agree with thr fiat bloke on this one.

I was just reading another post where someone had had his van mapped and stated he hasnt been out of 6th Gear in 200 miles. i actually thought when i read the post blimey his gearbox and clutch must be working hard. Honestly I am not surprised to hear what you said. I thik thats why they dont put the torque on that they could iin the factory.
Maybe time for a rethink

Phill


----------



## claypigeon

Hi motorhome is booked in for a new "uprated" clutch which should solve the problem however it has certainly been an expensive learning curve approx £1500, thanks for the replies.


----------



## rayc

When I think of the trashing we gave landrovers, Austin K9 radio wagons and Bedford 3 tonnners when I am was in the army I can't help but compare their clutches, which seemed to last forever, with motorhomes that can't handle a bit if extra torque.


----------



## duxdeluxe

I suppose that everything is built more to a price nowadays, plus they aren't industrial strength military (specced?) vehicles. Many many more horses available nowadays


----------



## Mrplodd

That kind of blows the theory that by having a re-map you save money (better mpg) doesnt it ???

A lot of it is down to driving style. A lot of people pile the revs on before fully releasing the clutch (causing it to slip, especially if there is more torque available)

The best technique is to match engine revs to road speed (an aquired skill!!) and then once your foot is OFF the clutch pedal then apply more throttle. 

Also never let the engine labour in too high a gear (even if you have the torque) a lower gear with slightly higher revs and less throttle (than the higher gear would require) is much kinder to the clutch. Dont just floor it in a high gear is what I am trying to say.


----------



## wakk44

claypigeon said:


> Hi motorhome is booked in for a new "uprated" clutch which should solve the problem however it has certainly been an expensive learning curve approx £1500, thanks for the replies.


Hi claypigeon,

I would have preferred the option to fit a heavy duty clutch when I had mine replaced recently but I was told by the garage that there wasn't one available for my model (Fiat 2.8 JTD)


----------



## claypigeon

Hi the chap who is fixing my clutch problem is actually an independant who races fiats, what he is going to do is get a new pressure plate and then send it off to someone who he knows and have the springs uprated at a cost of £120.00 which is added on to the purchase price and fitting.

Dave


----------



## G7UXG

Just out of interest, does anyone know if the clutch in the Fiat Ducato heavy (4 tonne) chassis is different to the clutch in the 3.5 tonne chassis, with the 2.3 engine.


----------



## Tissy

Hi
I am reading this topic with great interest as i have just purchased an external type unit which sort of remaps the engine but can be removed.
i have the 3 litre auto and tested the unit the other weekend.
the engine is still tight having done only 7000 miles up to this point was returning 22 MPG , i allways felt that the auto box was very keen to drop down a gear at the slightist hill or gradiant on the motorway, a trip of 450 miles increased the consumption to 27MPG and i noticed that 6 th gear was held far much longer on all the inclines.
in general i do feel that motorhomes push the limits on payloads and this puts massive stresses on the clutch when we revese or drive up steep inclines.
Tissy


----------



## erneboy

Claypigeon, any information you might be able to get about who uprates these pressure plates would be very much appreciated by quite a few on here I think, myself included, Alan.


----------



## claypigeon

Hi if i can get any info on the company who uprates the pressure plate i will let you know.

Dave


----------

